# Experiences with naloxone



## roninj (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey all,

In my review of the recent literature on DP/DR, I came across a pilot study on the efficacy of naloxone therapy. The results from the study looked very promising (10/15 of the participants almost completely recovered), yet the study was small and I haven't seen any further work on this. Has anybody had any positive experiences with naloxone, or any other opiod receptor blockers? Thanks, and I'm looking forward to hearing from ya.

-Jonathan

P.S. You can check out the study here.

http://jop.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/15/2/93


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I tried this and hated it. It gave me horrible nightmares and insomnia. It also made me kind of depressed because it does kill endophins, which are "feel good" chemicals.

I read that study, too, and the participating group was people suffering from multiple personality disorders I think.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Still, it means that at least one other university is doing DP research. It's just a matter of time now until "Reali-tram" hits the market.

I wonder if I should copyright that name in advance...


----------

